# I see Gold!!



## ovidiuanghel (Nov 26, 2012)

First of all i would like to thank to Goldsilverpro, Lazersteve, Patnor1011, Geo, Palladium, Maynman1751, Tek4g63, Marcel and finally to Butcher the wise man of this forum

Even if i ruin small experiments i manage to get my first gold, this is from ceramic CPU, pins and plated boards, my next step is to get gold from black ic chips and then i go to palladium, i use all the techniques (AP, AR, HCL/CL) the only problem for me is electrolisis

here are the photos


----------



## maynman1751 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations! Now you're hooked! :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice indeed! One recommendation though. Try and keep your powder in glass. Plastic will build up a static charge that will cause your gold to stick to the rough surface. Make sure you glass container is clean and before you pour it out set it on a heat source and allow the gold to warm up. This will drive off any residual moisture that might cause it to stick and allow the fine powder type gold to slide right out. Looking good. 8)


----------



## butcher (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice work, I like seeing gold on your scale, keep up the good work.


----------



## tek4g63 (Nov 27, 2012)

Great work!

Its a good feeling seeing all that hard pay off, isn't it?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## sebass (Nov 28, 2012)

Bravo ovi , spor la lucru si asteptam poze , eu sper ca sambata duminica sa scot ceva gold .


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2012)

sebass said:


> Bravo ovi , spor la lucru si asteptam poze , eu sper ca sambata duminica sa scot ceva gold .


I tried the Google Translator and it doesn't translate. What does this say in English?

Kevin


----------



## Palladium (Nov 28, 2012)

Bravo ovi, work and expected growth in pictures, I hope to make something gold Saturday Sunday
http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/Bravo%20ovi%20%2C%20spor%20la%20lucru%20si%20asteptam%20poze%20%2C%20eu%20sper%20ca%20sambata%20duminica%20sa%20scot%20ceva%20gold


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Bravo ovi, work and expected growth in pictures, I hope to make something gold Saturday Sunday
> http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/Bravo%20ovi%20%2C%20spor%20la%20lucru%20si%20asteptam%20poze%20%2C%20eu%20sper%20ca%20sambata%20duminica%20sa%20scot%20ceva%20gold


Thanks for the translation, but even clicking on the link, it still shows what it showed me before, not translated in English. For English, this is what it says in translation:


> Bravo sheep, the sports lucru you asteptam poze, eu sper ca Sambata Duminica know scot ceva gold



Oh well! At least I know what it means now.

Kevin


----------



## Geo (Nov 28, 2012)

try translating from Romanian to English.


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Nov 28, 2012)

Bravo ovi , spor la lucru si asteptam poze , eu sper ca sambata duminica sa scot ceva gold .

The translation is like this: Well done Ovi, keep the good work and we wait more photos, i hope that in this weekend i make some gold


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2012)

Geo said:


> try translating from Romanian to English.


Yep, I tried that too..




ovidiuanghel said:


> Bravo ovi , spor la lucru si asteptam poze , eu sper ca sambata duminica sa scot ceva gold .
> 
> The translation is like this: Well done Ovi, keep the good work and we wait more photos, i hope that in this weekend i make some gold


Even changing to Romanian, it doesn't translate for me what is posted on Google Translation.


Kevin


----------



## Geo (Nov 29, 2012)

you really gonna have a hard time then when Harold starts talking in Greek. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2012)

Geo said:


> you really gonna have a hard time then when Harold starts talking in Greek. :lol:


Laughing out loud (lol)... I guess I'll learn it the hard way or the easy way....... or both ways. :shock: 

Geo... I love you guys here. You make me feel like family right here on this forum.


Kevin


----------



## joem (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the sheep translation better. Oh those darn gold recovery sporty sheep from dominica that know scot!
Great job, whatever language you speak.


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Nov 29, 2012)

testerman said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > you really gonna have a hard time then when Harold starts talking in Greek. :lol:
> ...




Well i am from Romania, and Ovi is my name not a sheep :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2012)

ovidiuanghel said:


> testerman said:
> 
> 
> > Geo said:
> ...


That's weird because the Google Translator detects it as Romania, but it doesn't translate on my end in English. The translation is still in Romania, even though I switch it to English.

I got it now...... Now lets admire the work of a member that has transformed scrap into precious metals.

Kevin


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice. I too prefer to have few smaller buttons instead of one bigger. I plan to melt small buttons together when I will have like kilogram. :mrgreen: 
Looks like project for next 20 years :lol:


----------

